
Simple ways to distinguish between engineering levels - junhopark
https://junhopark.com/posts/2016/09/27/simple-ways-to-distinguish-between-engineering-levels
======
brudgers
The _Programmer Competency Matrix_ also offers an interesting perspective on
the topic:

[http://sijinjoseph.com/programmer-competency-
matrix/](http://sijinjoseph.com/programmer-competency-matrix/)

~~~
junhopark
That's a nice looking Matrix! A lot more verbose than what I've put together
but still very helpful.

